# Tipi Livin`



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2006)

Sue asked a question about my tipi, so I thought I would post a few pics of it and the history of the lodge.
Here is a picture of it set up at the Chehaw Rondyvoo. It`s the one with the shadow on the smoke flaps. It`s a 14 foot lodge with  21 foot poles. There are 12 support poles and 2 smoke flap poles. You always try to set it up with the door facin` east. The plains Indians did this for religious reasons as well as most of the prevailin` weather comes usually from the west. This allows for smoke flap adjustment. In the event of rain, the smoke flaps can be closed completely. The lodge can withstand  wind because there is nothin` for it to "grab" onto. This one has stood through a 60 mph wind storm.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2006)

The next 2 shots are of the interior of the lodge. Everything has its own place. Firewood is always placed just to the left of the door, food and supplies are to the right. Guests and younguns` beds are on the sides of the lodge, and the owner has his area between the fire and the back wall. Weapons, furs, pouches, and extra blankets are hung on the liner rope. 
The lodge has 4 major components-the cover, poles, liner, and door. The cover stops a few inches off the ground. The liner goes up the inside about 4 feet. It also hits the ground and folds in about 14 inches. This seals off the inside and in reality creates a chimney because it makes a draft above the liner to take smoke out the top.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2006)

The firepit in my lodge is about 14 inches by 24 inches. With this small fire it will stay very comfortable in sub freezin` temperatures. In fact, if you make to big a fire, you will have to go outside to cool off!


----------



## pendy (Apr 23, 2006)

That is neat. Thanks for sharing.
How often do you live in it?


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2006)

Accordin` to Plains Indian Culture, the lodge belongs to the Lady so I better post a pic of The Redhead with it! Here she is in a Plains Style fringed elkskin dress with high top moccasins, badger skin pouch, and wild turkey fan.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2006)

Here is a picture of Warren a couple of years ago.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2006)

And here is how a rich Mountain Man gets around camp durin` the modern times!!   Yea Big D, I know I was cheatin` a little there in that pic!!   There are 3 no-nos in that pic if ya`ll can spot em. 2 are obvious, 1 you have to look close to see it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2006)

Miz Pendy, I set it up 5 or 6 times a year at events and camp in it a lot. Especially in cold weather, the colder the better! In the summer, 1 citonella candle I have in a clay pot keeps skeeters away and provides plenty of light at night so you don`t have to deal with a fire inside.


----------



## Holton (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes very neat . Thanks


----------



## wickedjester (Apr 23, 2006)

Cool pics!
My 7 year old wants to visit you now!

PAPPILLION


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2006)

Pap, anytime I`m set up ya`ll are welcome to come set a spell. This invite is open to everybody.
When you come into my lodge, you will not see anything modern in it. Everthing is like it was before 1840 so be prepared for a little "culture shock". It is very comfortable though, and is superior to a modern tent in every way.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Apr 23, 2006)

*Home Away From Home*

Very informative Nick!  You didn't mention it, but are we to presume that you hook your Travois behing the golf cart?

A very distinctive way to camp.  I have spent some time under canvass, but never in a Tipi.


----------



## Brent (Apr 23, 2006)

Nic, That is outstanding! Way beyond cool!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, Nick! Good photos!
Sue


----------



## Hoss (Apr 23, 2006)

Nic,
Nice set up.  Trying to get my wife close enough to the computer to take a look.  She will really like it.

Thanks for sharing the second home.

Hoss


----------



## CAL (Apr 23, 2006)

Great pictures and information Nick.Quite an enjoyable post!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 23, 2006)

Lordy Nick, you've got all kinds of talents !!!!


----------



## ramsey (Apr 23, 2006)

As always, very interesting post-


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## willbuck (Apr 23, 2006)

Brent said:
			
		

> Nic, That is outstanding! Way beyond cool!



Ditto.  impressive.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Apr 23, 2006)

Nick those are awesome pics!!!!

As far as your no-no's... I only see one... CIGARETTE!!!!     


Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2006)

That`s one Kerri. Two more to go!!  










That ain`t no cigarette, that`s a sassafras root!!!


----------



## LJay (Apr 23, 2006)

Nick is the last one the Band Aid on your ring finger?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2006)

LJay said:
			
		

> Nick is the last one the Band Aid on your ring finger?



Dang good eyes you got there Larry!! That`s it. I shouldn`t be allowed to play with sharp stuff!


----------



## raghorn (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey Nic, the redhead is a pretty lady, better hang on to her tight..............


----------



## DCarter001 (Apr 23, 2006)

Nic, I knew I just generally liked you for some reason.  It's becoming more and more clear.  Thanks for sharing those pics with us.  Lookin' good.


----------



## Timbo's Wife (Apr 23, 2006)

Nic,I can see why you and my dad hit it off.Gona have to bring my family down to one of these


Timbo


----------



## dutchman (Apr 23, 2006)

Good stuff, Nick. Great thread.


----------



## Goatwoman (Apr 23, 2006)

*Word*

That is so neat!!


----------



## BIGABOW (Apr 23, 2006)

Nico you da man!!!!!!!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 24, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> Lordy Nick, you've got all kinds of talents !!!!



Aint it the truth! 
Sue


----------



## Hawken2222 (Apr 24, 2006)

That's neat Nick, thanks for sharing the picture's.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 24, 2006)

Many thanks ya`ll for the kind words!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 3, 2008)

I wouldn't trade my Family life for it now but If I had my younger single years to do over, I would have found me a little spot somewhere in Kentucky, Missouri, or Colorado and spent a year in one of these things...just so I could come to know


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nick's photos and stories do kinda make you wonder about the good ole days...
Sue


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 4, 2008)

awsome ....wish I wasnt so busy this weekend now ...... thanx fer sharin with us Nic


----------



## mikelogg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nick,I have wanted to build a small tipi at deer camp.We used to build them in Boy Scouts.Just wondering,what is the material that you cover it with,canvas?


----------



## KDarsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Nic, I'm going to try and get down to see you to. We have got to get over to the old place in Wheeler County and you show me around. I really want to see where 'it' all began.
 As far as the tipi, Enota campground up near Brasstown Bald used to have 4 or 5 that you could stay in complete with firepit. We stayed in one about 3 Decembers ago and it was 17 degrees one night. It was funny we fed the fire all night and not knowing what we were doing and how to adjust the flaps....well lets just say we all looked like the little black guy on the Little Rascals when morning came.
  We even participated in a Sweat Lodge experience,from clearing the land, to building, to the actual ceremony inside. Unreal experience.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 4, 2008)

10 or 13 oz cotton canvas marine grade duck...


----------



## lakelbr (Jan 4, 2008)

great.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine is a heavy weight canvas. I can`t remember exactly what weight though. I have never treated it with a water repellant. I just set it up in the pasture and let it come a good hard rain on it. When it dried, it shrunk the canvas and it has never leaked yet. Plus, the more smoke stained it gets, the more water is repelled. 

Cuz, we need to do that. That`s a special place.

Mike, if you want to have a fire in it, I would recommend at least a 12 footer. You can have a very small fire in a 10 footer, but you have to be careful!


----------



## mikelogg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Nick.


----------



## KDarsey (Jan 5, 2008)

Nic, I might better stay home. You have got me to looking and figuring. I think I'm gonna have to get me one of them, what with retirement staring me in the face and all.
   If I come down there and hang around and talk to you I will be bought me another 'toy'. (did you know they got'em on e-bay? )  Guess I need to figure out how big a one I need......


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 6, 2008)

good pic's


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2008)

KDarsey said:


> Nic, I might better stay home. You have got me to looking and figuring. I think I'm gonna have to get me one of them, what with retirement staring me in the face and all.
> If I come down there and hang around and talk to you I will be bought me another 'toy'. (did you know they got'em on e-bay? )  Guess I need to figure out how big a one I need......




Hey Cuz, a 14 footer like mine is plenty big enough for a couple of folks, plus gear, and still have room for a fire.


----------



## OkieHunter (Jan 10, 2008)

Alway's wanted a TeePee but just have not got around to building one. I have a good friend that has made several and has told me when I'm ready he will help me. I know go figure but there always seems to be something going on that hasn't givin me the time or money to make one yet.


----------



## ShawnD (Mar 4, 2008)

*Tipi*

That Is Verry Cool What Did U Ues For The Fabric Around The Sides   R They Hard  To Put Togther


----------



## flyingt (Mar 5, 2008)

So they had canvas back in pre 1890's? Was that the material of choice or were animal skins the original tipi material? Those pics are awesome. so we found all the no no's in the pic? Sure there wasn't a cell phone in your pouch?


----------



## Joe r (Mar 5, 2008)

Cool!!!!fine::


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2008)

flyingt said:


> So they had canvas back in pre 1890's? Was that the material of choice or were animal skins the original tipi material? Those pics are awesome. so we found all the no no's in the pic? Sure there wasn't a cell phone in your pouch?



Some tribes actually started gettin` canvas from the military somewhere around the mid 1860s, as far as my research can tell. The material of choice was cow buffalo hides. Bull hides were really too thick. Some (not many) were made from elk hides.

What`s a cell phone?


----------



## Red Man (Mar 6, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Lordy Nick, you've got all kinds of talents !!!!



On top of all those talents. He can brew a mean cut of sock coffee.


----------



## OkieHunter (Apr 1, 2008)

Bandaid, cigarette, golf cart, don't see a cell phone


----------

